# Plus de push sur l'app MacG :(



## gigab (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour depuis quelques jours je n'ai plus de push sur l'app MacG sur mon iPhone 5...

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé l'app, mais rien ne change, j'ai interdit puis réautorisé les notifications depuis l'app et depuis le système ... pas de changement ...

Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Larme (17 Juin 2013)

En effet, y'a quelques soucis :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260262/le-push-de-macg-mobile-et-igeneration-sur-ipad-est-en-travaux


----------



## gigab (17 Juin 2013)

Pardon je n'avais pas vu l'info 
Merci pour ta réponse !!


----------



## bahamas1 (18 Juillet 2013)

Je ne reçois toujours rien de l'application MacG, celle de iGenertaion sur iPad c'est ok.

Cela reviens quand le push sur iPhone ?


----------

